
How to Get a Great Linux Laptop at a Perfect Price – ThinkPad Without OS - soygul
https://quanticdev.com/articles/linux-laptop-at-perfect-price
======
soygul
In my experience, Lenovo ThinkPad laptops are one of the least problematic
laptop series with Linux. I wanted to create a buying guide for fellow Linux
users looking for good value, so here it is.

